# Parrot cichlids and Malawi cichlids.



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello, could anyone tell me what the maximum amount of malawi cichlids to go in a 55 gallon tank..ive been told you should completely fill the tank?
And also, how many parrot cichlids would you recommend in one tank and do they get aggressive towards new fish if they have been kept on their own for a long time?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need to be more specific. You can have more little Mbuna like P. Salousi than big ones like L. Fuellenborni. Also do you mean the real Parrot cichlid or the hybrid "blood-parrot" thing.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

For blood Parrots, at least a 29 gallon.

Another factor for Lake Malawi cichlids is the filtration you have, if you have a dinky HOB filter you are going to be able to have a fraction of what you can with a decent canister, or two.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Well whatever type of malawi, its a 55 gallon and both tanks are juwel with excellent filters.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

So would i be able to get more malawi's?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

If you don't know the exact species, can you take some pictures for ID? We can't really say how many when we don't know what you have to begin with. The point is that different species have different requirements based on aggression and size. For less aggressive Mbuna, you could have more. We need to know what you have.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

We need to know what specifics species you have. You cant throw in cichlids willy nilly even if they are from the same region, and if the Brand of tank you have is the Jewel series, I would say their internal filter is adequate at best.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Malawi's:-I have some mbuna, electic yellows with fry..a few kinds which i dont know the name of and 1 convict.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How many do you have already? If they have fry, you don't need to add fish, your fish are adding fish already.


----------

